# J'ai mon iPod Touch!!!!!!



## julienfroment (26 Septembre 2007)

Voila mon ipodtouch, import direct des USA, et ça marche tout seul!!!!!
    
et vous, vous en êtes où?​


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2007)

julienfroment a dit:


> Voila mon ipodtouch, import direct des USA, et ça marche tout seul!!!!!
> ​


Super !....


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2007)

julienfroment a dit:


> et vous, vous en êtes où?
> [/LEFT]



au 2 em CD :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (26 Septembre 2007)

julienfroment a dit:


> Voila mon ipodtouch, import direct des USA, *et ça marche tout seul*!!!!!
> 
> et vous, vous en êtes où?​



whaoooooooo !!!!!!!!!! il marche tout seul ?   

c'est un vrai génie ce steve , il lui a mis des jambes aux new ipod   

pensez vous que on pourrait les commander (les jambes bien sur ) pour mon viel et
faigneant ipod ?  marre de l'appeler et qu'il  il ne me rejoins jamais :hein:


edit : où jen suis ? 
bah, sais pas , pour le moment pas trop loin de mon imac


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

Cher Julien,

Nous sommes tous ravis pour toi. Ta joie fait plaisir &#224; voir, si si. Je la comprends. Mieux, je la partage, car elle n'est pas sans me rappeler ce jour b&#233;ni o&#249; l'on m'a pos&#233; mon nouvel anus artificiel. Depuis ma vie a chang&#233;, la poche pouvant n'&#234;tre vid&#233;e qu'une fois par mois. Aussi, je te remercie pour ce fil qui fait remonter en moi un souvenir immarcescible, aussi &#233;mu qu'odorif&#233;rant.

Bien amicalement,
Docounet.


----------



## vg93179 (26 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cher Julien,
> 
> Nous sommes tous ravis pour toi. Ta joie fait plaisir à voir, si si. Je la comprends. Mieux, je la partage, car elle n'est pas sans me rappeler ce jour béni où l'on m'a posé mon nouvel anus artificiel. Depuis ma vie a changé, la poche pouvant n'être vidée qu'une fois par mois. Aussi, je te remercie pour ce fil qui fait remonter en moi un souvenir immarcescible, aussi ému qu'odoriférant.
> 
> ...



J'aime bien, ça. 
J'espère que c'est vrai,  sinon quelle déception...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> J'espère que c'est vrai,  sinon quelle déception...


J'ai passé l'âge de raconter des histoires aux enfants, allons.


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai passé l'âge de raconter des histoires aux enfants, allons.



ah ... ça explique le pourquoi du  comment :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ah ... ça explique le pourquoi du  comment :rateau:


Ce qui est d'autant plus drôle quand on se souvient avec quel empressement tu t'es jeté sur mes genoux


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cher Julien,
> 
> Depuis ma vie a changé, la poche pouvant n'être vidée qu'une fois par mois.



Ce qui pourrait expliquer ton léger surpoids. 

Tu n'est mince qu'une fois par mois, finalement...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce qui pourrait expliquer ton léger surpoids.
> 
> Tu n'est mince qu'une fois par mois, finalement...


Même pas : la poche à pipi me fait deux mois. C'est la baise.


----------



## kisbizz (26 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce qui pourrait expliquer ton léger surpoids.
> 
> Tu n'est mince qu'une fois par mois, finalement...






il n'est pas en surpoids le dieu     

 ( ce sont tes lunettes qui ont un effet loupe exageré   ) 

le dieu est seulement un bon ......vivant


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> il n'est pas en surpoids le dieu
> 
> ( ce sont tes lunettes qui ont un effet loupe exageré   )
> 
> le dieu est seulement un bon ......vivant


Comme elle vient à mon secours, la croqueuse de chocolat ! 

Je suis gros, ma belle, c'est un fait. Mais ça n'a pas autant d'importance que je l'ai cru un temps.


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce qui est d'autant plus drôle quand on se souvient avec quel empressement tu t'es jeté sur mes genoux



c'est comme pour les petits chanteurs a la croix de bois ... maintenant j'ai la raie sur le coté :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

bonjour, moi c'est ZRXolivier. J'ai un vieux mac G4 mais je l'adore. Si comme moi vous aimez votre mac, rejoignez nous sur macg, il y a plein de gentils zamis. :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, Bassou, 27 ans, informaticien.

C'est pas mal ces r&#233;unions d'alcooliques anonymes en fait


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4418833 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, Bassou, 27 ans, informaticien.
> 
> C'est pas mal ces réunions d'alcooliques anonymes en fait



Ha derme, j'ai cru que c'était la réunion des membres priapiques.


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

Peut &#234;tre, je ne sais plus avec tous ces groupes que le m&#233;decin me fait suivre...


----------



## kisbizz (27 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> bonjour, moi c'est ZRXolivier. J'ai un vieux mac G4 mais je l'adore. Si comme moi vous aimez votre mac, rejoignez nous sur macg, il y a plein de gentils zamis. :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



hoooooooooooooo     

moi , moi je veux     .....et j'apportera aussi mes bottes et couettes !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2007)

Moi c'est Sonnyboy, en ce moment j'suis maçon.

Et je vous emmerde.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi c'est Sonnyboy, en ce moment j'suis maçon.
> 
> Et je vous emmerde.



Ha... faute là!

c'est pas ici le groupe des incontinents. désolé. Enfin, puisque t'es au pied du mur...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Ha derme, j'ai cru que c'était la réunion des membres priapiques.



Bah... On peut encore picoler, quand bien même on a en permanence le bois dans le tergal...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et je vous emmerde.



Va te faire emplâtrer, ah!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... On peut encore picoler, quand bien m&#234;me on a en permanence le bois dans le tergal...



mais qui etes vous donc? hein qui?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> mais qui etes vous donc? hein qui?



Kate...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Kate...



*MOSSIEUR PATOCH.

Vous donnez dans la facilité maintenant?

*Au fait tu l'as touché toi le iPod?


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> (...)
> Au fait tu l'as touch&#233; toi le iPod?


S'il n'y a que &#231;a qu'il touche....  


:casse:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Au fait tu l'as touch&#233; toi le iPod?



Nan... Et j'en ai rien &#224; braire...

En plus quand je me paye un truc j'ai pas besoin d'ameuter le quartier...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan... Et j'en ai rien à braire...
> 
> En plus quand je me paye un truc j'ai pas besoin d'ameuter le quartier...



A mais oui, mais non


*JE VIENS DE ME PAYER 
UN CAFE*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> A mais oui, mais non
> 
> 
> *JE VIENS DE ME PAYER
> UN CAFE*



*ETOUFFE TOI AVEC!!!*


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En plus quand je me paye un truc j'ai pas besoin d'ameuter le quartier...



Remarque que... 




(au fait, j'ai acheté un paquet de gitanes ce matin. Et aussi un croissant)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (au fait, j'ai achet&#233; un paquet de gitanes ce matin. Et aussi un croissant)



*ET MOI UN SPLENDIDE IMPER NOIR DE CHEZ HUGO BOSS&#174; QUI ME RAPPELLE AGR&#201;ABLEMENT LES ANN&#201;ES 40!!!*


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ET MOI UN SPLENDIDE IMPER NOIR DE CHEZ HUGO BOSS® QUI ME RAPPELLE AGRÉABLEMENT LES ANNÉES 40!!!*



Ian ?

T'es revenu ?

(du coup je vais aller m'acheter quelques kleenex)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2007)

*On pourrait savoir ce qui se passe ?*
c'est sur le nioube-et-son-ipod-qu'on-s'en-cogne qu'il faut taper.

Pas entre vous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ian ?
> 
> T'es revenu ?
> 
> (du coup je vais aller m'acheter quelques kleenex)



File vite au cinoche au lieu de raconter des conneries...  

Vous avez du fion ; pas de sortie programmée sur Ajaccio pour le moment...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous avez du fion ; pas de sortie programmée sur Ajaccio pour le moment...




*Tu parles*
de l'ipod touche ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *On pourrait savoir ce qui se passe ?*
> c'est sur le nioube-et-son-ipod-qu'on-s'en-cogne qu'il faut taper.
> 
> Pas entre vous.



Tiens ; ça va bien mon Dupond ? ... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Tu me montres ton pod, je te montre le mien,
Nous nous touchons,
Pluggons peut-être...

Le temps passe, certaines choses restent.





Sinon, je n'ai rien acheté ce matin, mais j'ai produit un caca de taille et d'odeur standard, ce qui est un bon signe de mon état de santé général.

Voilà.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2007)

*Je n'avais jamais remarqué*
à quel point ponk était poète.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *On pourrait savoir ce qui se passe ?*
> c'est sur le nioube-et-son-ipod-qu'on-s'en-cogne qu'il faut taper.
> 
> Pas entre vous.



Ah oui, c'est vrai. On l'avait un peu oubli&#233;.

Au fait, c'est quoi d&#233;j&#224; un nipode ? 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> File vite au cinoche au lieu de raconter des conneries...
> 
> Vous avez du fion ; pas de sortie programm&#233;e sur Ajaccio pour le moment...



Ouais. Mais dans mon &#238;le paum&#233;e, c'est pire, &#231;a va venir par bateau. Trois semaines &#224; attendre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Au fait, c'est quoi d&#233;j&#224; un nipode ?



*Sachant que les japonais sont tr&#232;s forts*
en savants bondages et autres petits jeux &#233;rotiques

je dirais que c'est un individu s'&#233;tant ins&#233;r&#233; un lecteur MP3 dans l'anus.

:rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Sachant que les japonais sont très forts*
> en savants bondages et autres petits jeux érotiques
> 
> je dirais que c'est un individu s'étant inséré un lecteur MP3 dans l'anus.
> ...



Sacrés Japonais ! 

Mais bon, ça doit pas être facile pour écouter Joy Division avec le dit nipode situé dans cette partie de l'anatomie


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> elle n'est pas sans me rappeler ce jour b&#233;ni o&#249; l'on m'a pos&#233; mon nouvel anus artificiel.



Je me disais bien aussi... Jamais je n'avais ressenti des sensations pareilles avant toi ! C'&#233;tait comme se faire avaler par un boa constrictor mais en plus rapide !   :love:


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Sacrés Japonais !
> 
> Mais bon, ça doit pas être facile pour écouter Joy Division avec le dit nipode situé dans cette partie de l'anatomie



Avec un fil assez long, si tu avales la prise jack en laissant sortir les écouteurs par la bouche, tu devrais pouvoir les brancher sur l'iPod en te contorsionnant un peu du fion.

Ou alors tu essayes des oreillettes Bluetooth.

Enfin, y a des solutions, merde, un peu d'imagination, que diable!

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je me disais bien aussi... Jamais je n'avais ressenti des sensations pareilles avant toi ! C'était comme se faire avaler par un boa constrictor mais en plus rapide !   :love:


Au moins un pour relever ce qu'il y a de drôle et de bon goût dans ce fil

Moi aussi, mon loup, je garde un souvenir immarcescible !


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Septembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Avec un fil assez long, si tu avales la prise jack en laissant sortir les écouteurs par la bouche, tu devrais pouvoir les brancher sur l'iPod en te contorsionnant un peu du fion.
> 
> Ou alors tu essayes des oreillettes Bluetooth.
> 
> ...



C'est quand même un peu compliqué. 

Au fait, je me rappelle que Bernard Lavilliers disait que la musique venait de l'intérieur. Du coup, je comprends mieux ce qu'il voulait dire


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2007)

julienfroment a dit:


> et vous, vous en êtes où?



La question est fondamentale


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi aussi, mon loup, je garde un souvenir immarcescible !



 Immarcescible: _n.f. d'origine lapone d&#233;signant, lors de la p&#233;riode glaciaire, la proie des chasseurs de marsouin._

   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

julienfroment a dit:


> Photos avec des doigts tout sales​


M'est avis que si tu ne files pas te laver les mains, il ne va pas tenir longtemps, ton iPod.


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> M'est avis que si tu ne files pas te laver les mains, il ne va pas tenir longtemps, ton iPod.



Bah, c'est de son âge. On a tous fait ca lorsqu'on a reçu notre premier iPod !


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bah, c'est de son âge. On a tous fait ca lorsqu'on a reçu notre premier iPod !



C'est-à-dire que je n'avais pas son âge lorsque j'ai reçu mon premier iPod.

Pi j'ai pas eu un sourire de vainqueur de course de kermesse à sa réception. Ni avant ni après non plus d'ailleurs.


----------



## Craquounette (27 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est comme pour les petits chanteurs a la croix de bois ... :rateau:


 


DocEvil a dit:


> elle n'est pas sans me rappeler ce jour béni où l'on m'a posé mon nouvel anus artificiel. .


 
Maintenant nous savons où ils ont oublié leurs croix  ​


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

J'esp&#232;re qu'un jour Amok voudra bien me le tripoter, mon ipod :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2007)

Cochon !...


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4419068 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'un jour Amok voudra bien me le tripoter, mon ipod :love: :love: :love:




Mais qu'est-ce qu'elles ont toutes ?!  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> immarcescible deux fois




Tiens?
Doc a appris un nouveau mot.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> immarcescible !



Immar Cécile ?

C'est pas la fille à Immar Bergman, ça ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens?
> Doc a appris un nouveau mot.



Et LUI M&#202;ME sait combien, tel un gourmet, il aime les faire tourner 7 fois dans sa bouche avant de les utiliser, tout enthousiasm&#233; et &#233;moustill&#233; par l'attrait de la nouveaut&#233; qui...

'Tain! Faut que j'arr&#234;te, moi... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens?
> Doc a appris un nouveau mot.


Ah &#231;a !! Si tu sais suivre les posts du bon membre mod&#233;rateur, tu apprends un mot quasi chaque jour&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4419339 a dit:
			
		

> Ah &#231;a !! Si tu sais suivre les posts du bon membre mod&#233;rateur, tu apprends un mot quasi chaque jour&#8230;


A croire que c'est fait expr&#232;s dis donc.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A croire que c'est fait exprès dis donc.


Ben non, j'apprends des mots. Et depuis le post initial de bompi, ma joie est immarcescible. On peut bien trouver ça mellifluent, je m'en tape le kiki.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

En tout cas, tout cela est exhilarant !


----------



## kisbizz (27 Septembre 2007)

pourquoi on ne tranforme ce thread en 
"les mots que on ne connait pas et pourtant ......"


----------



## vousti (27 Septembre 2007)

pourquoi tu ne lances pas un nouveau fil....feignasse


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Cessez donc un peu de lantiponer ainsi, vous êtes fatiguant.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

vousti a dit:


> pourquoi tu ne lances pas un nouveau fil....feignasse


Il y a déjà les fils de rezba


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cessez donc un peu de lantiponer ainsi, vous êtes fatiguant.



Tu fanfarationnes beaucoup je trouve, cher Ponk.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4419817 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fanfarationnes beaucoup je trouve, cher Ponk.



Ouais, ouais, faites les malins.

N'empêche, lantiponer, ça existe (ou, du moins, ça a existé) c'est dans le littré - ça veut dire "parler beaucoup pour ne rien dire"

Et toc !

Ca vous en bouche un coin, pas vrai ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

T'as pas la classe de Bompi, Ponk. Lui, il te balance &#231;a comme il se beurre une triscotte le matin. Et il te donne pas la d&#233;finition du truc, que t'es oblig&#233; d'aller le chercher imm&#233;diatement sur Google sinon t'as trop l'air con quand que tu r&#233;fl&#233;chis &#224; l'int&#233;rieur du dedans de toi-m&#234;me. Que l&#224;, ben &#231;a se voit que t'es all&#233; farfouiller dans unmotparjour.com pour faire le malin au milieu des trous du cul du forum macg&#233;.

Allez va ! Tu peux te rattraper si tu trouves un synonyme &#224; trou du cul, compliqu&#233; et qu'on conna&#238;t pas


----------



## kisbizz (27 Septembre 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]  trouves un synonyme à trou du cul, compliqué et qu'on connaît pas [/QUOTE]

je tente ma chance

"* Pertuis du nazin*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Essaye encore&#8230; 

J'ai pas demand&#233; d'inventer un mot&#8230; T'aurais l'air fine devant Bompi, toi !


----------



## kisbizz (27 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4419954 a dit:
			
		

> Essaye encore
> 
> J'ai pas demandé d'inventer un mot T'aurais l'air fine devant Bompi, toi !



j'ai pas inventée moi     

pertuis = trou
nazin=cul 



et toc !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Ouais ouais. Et c'est Asshole en Anglais&#8230; Mais on s'en fout des langues mortes ! 

Un mot fran&#231;ais, compliqu&#233; et qu'on conna&#238;t pas. Pertuis de nazin c'est pas compliqu&#233;&#8230; c'est&#8230;


Je cherche encore, tiens&#8230;
:hosto:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4419930 a dit:
			
		

> Allez va ! Tu peux te rattraper si tu trouves un synonyme à trou du cul, compliqué et qu'on connaît pas



*Petit*
chemin boueux ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4419971 a dit:
			
		

> Un mot français, compliqué et qu'on connaît pas.



Pfff ... sphinx.


----------



## vousti (28 Septembre 2007)

*TOUT CELA POUR LE MUSCLE ORBICULAIRE DU FONDEMENT*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

Ah ... et que gagne vousti ?


----------



## Chang (28 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Petit*
> chemin boueux ?



Ah, chez moi c'est pas le trou du luc qu'on appel de la sorte ...  ...


----------



## Nobody (28 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Petit*
> chemin boueux ?



Celui que d'aucuns empruntent quand la rivi&#232;re est rouge?

  

Sinon, parmi les moins connus voire les inconnus (de moi), on trouve:
- couloir &#224; lentilles
- figne
- figned&#233;
- oeil de bronze
- oeil de Gab&#232;s
- p&#233;toulet
- ventilateur

Merci le Robert des synonymes. (j'ai vraiment rien d'autre &#224; foutre, moi? Ah ben si, tiens...   )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

C'est pas mal du tout&#8230; malgr&#233; tout, &#231;a reste compr&#233;hensible. je ne ferais pas un pli avec &#231;a face &#224; Bompi&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2007)

L'&#233;prouvette &#224; fulmicoton ? Le grand attracteur ? Le borgne espi&#232;gle ? Le cyclope nyctalope ? Le coince pied bot ? L'&#233;jecteur de particules ? La fraise atomique ? La truffe d'ours ? La clarinette de Jericho ? La ventouse ? Le furet malicieux ? Le castor sans t&#234;te ? Le sarcophage ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4420253 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne ferais pas un pli avec ça face à Bompi :mouais:


Ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est dans quel cadre tu comptes lui placer ça


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

J'ai plein d'id&#233;es


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> L'éprouvette à fulmicoton ? Le grand attracteur ? Le borgne espiègle ? Le cyclope nyctalope ? Le coince pied bot ? L'éjecteur de particules ? La fraise atomique ? La truffe d'ours ? La clarinette de Jericho ? La ventouse ? Le furet malicieux ? Le castor sans tête ? Le sarcophage ?


Vesse de loup ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

Ouais&#8230; ben en attendant, on n'est pas de taille&#8230;
Mais je ne d&#233;sesp&#232;re pas.


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Vesse de loup ?!....



Le squonce sans poils, le décalcomanie, la blague Caram'Bar, le distributeur, l'oreille d'épagneul, le mord doigt, le machouilleur des lilas, l'aspirateur sans sac, le gobelet de communion, le jouet du scout ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> L'éprouvette à fulmicoton ? Le grand attracteur ? Le borgne espiègle ? Le cyclope nyctalope ? Le coince pied bot ? L'éjecteur de particules ? La fraise atomique ? La truffe d'ours ? La clarinette de Jericho ? La ventouse ? Le furet malicieux ? Le castor sans tête ? Le sarcophage ?



Il vous manque aussi le "38 plis".:love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2007)

L'usine a suchard ?


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2007)

l'hologramme lampion, le terme, le point de Lagrange, la tricoteuse, le d&#233;tecteur, l'amer Th&#233;r&#233;sa, le mikado, la fus&#233;e qui tourne, le planeur, la fosse commune, la malle tr&#233;sor, la valise RTL, l'&#233;metteur RKO, Voldemort, le cimeti&#232;re du spermato, l'Om&#233;ga 3, le Spock sans oreilles, Mireille Mathieu, la pince du Homard, l'oeil sans t&#234;te, la piste aux &#233;toiles, le skatepark, le fil &#224; linge, le gauffrier, Lady V&#238;t, la pompe &#224; latex, le platrier, la fronti&#232;re, la lampe merveilleuse, la pince &#224; linge, le chauffe-eau ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> l'hologramme lampion, le terme, le point de Lagrange, la tricoteuse, le d&#233;tecteur, l'amer Th&#233;r&#233;sa, le mikado, la fus&#233;e qui tourne, le planeur, la fosse commune, la malle tr&#233;sor, la valise RTL, l'&#233;metteur RKO, Voldemort, le cimeti&#232;re du spermato, l'Om&#233;ga 3, le Spock sans oreilles, Mireille Mathieu, la pince du Homard, l'oeil sans t&#234;te, la piste aux &#233;toiles, le skatepark, le fil &#224; linge, le gauffrier, Lady Liberty, la pompe &#224; latex, le platrier, la fronti&#232;re, la lampe merveilleuse, la pince &#224; linge, le chauffe-eau ?


L'ind&#233;froissable, le repos du touriste, le baiser de la mort, le tripoteur, l'aventura, vertige de l'amour, la grotte miraculeuse, Oui-Oui et son jumeau, le bout d'humanit&#233;, la passementerie d'&#202;ve, le nombril du pauvre, le Koh-i Nor, le viens-poupoule, le solitaire, le coll&#233;gien, l'abri-bus, l'imperturbable, etc.


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> la piste aux &#233;toiles



H&#233; h&#233;, tu as &#233;t&#233; grill&#233; ! 

Le plombier polonais, le concierge, Prout-Cadet, la manivelle, la couveuse, la cuill&#232;re &#224; Spaghettis, le d&#233;marreur, le geyser, Stromboli, Saturnin, le solitaire, le Jean-Miche...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Hé hé, tu as été grillé !


C'est que je ne maîtrise pas aussi bien mon sujet.


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2007)

Ah ben voil&#224;, "mon sujet" c'est un joli mot pour parler du trou d'balle


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4420766 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voilà, "mon sujet" c'est un joli mot pour parler du trou d'balle


Non car, dans ce cas, il aurait été inconcevable qu'Amok le maîtrisât mieux que moi. Surtout à son âge.


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non car, dans ce cas, il aurait &#233;t&#233; inconcevable qu'Amok le ma&#238;tris&#226;t mieux que moi. Surtout &#224; son &#226;ge.




Mais que voulez-vous r&#233;pondre &#224; ca en respectant la divine charte ?!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais que voulez-vous répondre à ca en respectant la divine charte ?!  :love:


T'aurais-je ébranlé les fondations ? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2007)

ça... le fondement il connait l'amok...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2007)

Le fondement ; c'est bien le nom savant du fion ?...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2007)

Oui, c'est le curé qui me l'a dit...


----------



## kisbizz (28 Septembre 2007)

ben , sinon .....personne d'autre a un ipod touch ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> ben , sinon .....personne d'autre a un ipod touch ?



J'ai un ipod mais quand je le connecte a mon appareil si le transfert est trop long, il s'arrete : c'est un n'ipod touch, est ce que cela compte ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> ben , sinon .....personne d'autre a un ipod touch ?


Même l'auteur du fil il s'en fout !! Je vois pas pourquoi on en aurait quelque chose à branler nous-mêmes. De toutes façons, c'est encore un fil à la con un point c'est tout.

Bon.


Il est où mon nom compliqué qu'on comprend pas, mais que ça reste en apparence intelligent ?

Z'êtes durs quand même


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2007)

Kamoulox ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

Ouais. Aussi. De toutes fa&#231;ons, &#231;a sera pas pire


----------



## vousti (29 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> ben , sinon .....personne d'autre a un ipod touch ?



heu... moi j`ai une touche avec une nippone ça compte?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Septembre 2007)

vousti a dit:


> heu... moi j`ai une touche avec une nippone ça compte?




*Tout dépend*
si elle est du genre tactile, ta nippone


----------



## Chang (30 Septembre 2007)

Et personne se touche avec son naillepode ? Personne il se douche avec son naillepode ? Personne il se coince la bouche avec son naillepode ? Personne il couche avec son naillepode ? Personne il se fourre la souche avec son naillepode ????

Nan mais sinon ca sert a quoi un naillepod'touch' ??? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Et personne se touche avec son naillepode ? Personne il se douche avec son naillepode ? Personne il se coince la bouche avec son naillepode ? Personne il couche avec son naillepode ? Personne il se fourre la souche avec son naillepode ????
> 
> Nan mais sinon ca sert a quoi un naillepod'touch' ??? :sleep:



A Naillepod'toucher?


----------



## Amok (1 Octobre 2007)

L'Apple Expo est terminée, et avec elle le petit relâchement annuel.
Petit coup de nettoyage sur le carrelage, la pompe à bière, et les vitres.

Le bar reprend une activité normale, si on peut exprimer cela ainsi.


----------

